
Ask HN: Best SaaS for handling billing (subscription)? - fratlas
I&#x27;m trying stripe, but I&#x27;d love to have a service which has their own checkout, and can provide an API where I can detract credit-like usage from a users account etc.
======
Gammarays
[https://www.diffur.com/what-are-the-best-payment-
apis](https://www.diffur.com/what-are-the-best-payment-apis)

~~~
RikNieu
Does anybody have any experience with WorldPay? I'd love to use Stripe but
they don't offer services to my territory.

And, PayPal... I'd rather not.

------
tmnvix
I plan to use [https://www.chargebee.com/](https://www.chargebee.com/) with
stripe.

~~~
graystevens
Chargebee is something I will look at once my MVP is out the door. Their
product is compelling, and even more so by the fact that you can easily
transition from Stripe (plans, customers etc.) However, it's not cheap! Hence
it's a case of 'see how far I get with Stripe on my own'

~~~
alexgaribay
Chargebee doesn't charge you money until you make your first $50k in revenue.

[https://www.chargebee.com/pricing/](https://www.chargebee.com/pricing/)

------
drstewart
Also check out Recurly, Aria, Zuora

